# Albino dolphin spotted



## ravan (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw this story this morning and thougth it was cute 

A rare pink albino bottlenose dolphin has been photographed in a US lake.







read more: http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/759459/rare-pink-dolphin-spotted


----------



## JasonL (Mar 3, 2009)

Shark Bait


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Mar 3, 2009)

aww how cute, now all i need is a giant fish tank and i can keep it in my room!


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats fake!!


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 3, 2009)

Groovie!!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 3, 2009)

I've seen that article before


----------



## Snowman (Mar 3, 2009)

It's not fake.. It's been around for a few years now.
http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...prev=/images?q=albino+dolphin&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 3, 2009)

It looks as thou its been spray painted,it would stand out a mile...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Shark Bait


 sharks arent its worries ..its the Japenese whalers that this fella needs to steer clear of ...:evil:


----------



## -Peter (Mar 3, 2009)

Photo has had the red enhanced. Its pink but not that pink.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 3, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Photo has had the red enhanced. Its pink but not that pink.



Pink?? try being as colour blind as me...it just looks white.... comes in handy for IDing things, no wonder I'm a lumper


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 3, 2009)

Lmao!!


----------



## mark83 (Mar 3, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> sharks arent its worries ..its the Japenese whalers that this fella needs to steer clear of ...:evil:


 

It would probably be pretty tasty with some fried rice and soy sauce


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh it looks cute! are you guys sure its real?
Yeah the Bloody whalers should bugga off!


----------



## dragonworld2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Didnt think it was April 1 yet??


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 3, 2009)

Ewwww!


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 3, 2009)

photoshop


----------



## Snowman (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL..... it's real ya tools


----------



## amazonian (Mar 3, 2009)

I photographed one of these at Windsor river just the other week.


----------

